# Toon-Ryu Karate-Do Brief Overview



## GojuBujin (Apr 18, 2002)

Toon-Ryu and Goju-Ryu are probably more sister styles than either are of sister styles to Uechi Ryu.  Toon-Ryu was founded by Juhatsu Kyoda.  Juhatsu Kyoda was a top student of Kanryo Higaonna who of cousre also taught Chojun Miyagi the founder of Goju-Ryu

This is an excerpt from the Dragon Times One of the few real Karate magazines that isn't about commercialism. http://dragon-tsunami.org. (Please forgive typos) - Volume 17 

Despite both Kyoda and Miyagi having studied under Higashionna Kanryo, Kyoda's Toon-Ryu is in many ways completely opposite to Miyagi's Goju in the excution of technique.  Toon Ryu is charcterized by swift sprining movements and places little emphasis on rooted stances; a characteristic of Goju.  Generaly speaking techniques in Toon Ryu are executed in a much more ciruclar smooth flowing pattern than their Goju counterparts.  There is definately a more distinctive and obvious Chinese flavor to Toon Ryu.  This can be especially seen in Toon Ryu's use of low kicking to low targest as well as the use of open hand in contrast to the closed fists in  Goju.  Also of note is that many peole believe that it was Goju-Ryu founder, Miyagi Chojun, who initiated the change from empty hand to closed fist.  Hoever this appears not to be the case.  Murakami Katsumi, a direct student of Kyoda Juhatsu, Kyoda had stated that Higashinna Knaryo had told Kyoda to do what was comfortable for him, whether it be closed fist or hand (Murakami 1999)

The article also discuesses Sanchin, Seisan, and Rokkishu (Tensho)

Now my reflections on the article being a Goju Guy.Thre is an emphasis on rooted stance in Sanchin, but the school's I've been in are very much into tai sabaki and other movements that mimick the crane and other animals.

Kicking low to low targets has always been emphasized in school's I've trained in.  The Knees, shins, tops of the feet are great targets.

Anyway, I've never seen Toon-Ryu so its not fair for me to say to much.  I would like very much to see some though and maybe even learn some.  I think it would help complete the picture for myself on Pre Goju-Ryu, during its time when it was still referred to generically as Naha-te.

Michael

http://www.inigmasoft.com/goyukai


----------



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2002)

Thanks! Your description of toon-ryu makes it sound more like Uechi-ryu to me. A web search on _toon-ryu_ turned up many hits but nothing that seemed very informative. (This was interesting though.) Is it still being taught?

Dragon Times is an excellent magazine, and I have promoted it here before.


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 20, 2002)

I don't think I've mentioned it before, but I really enjoy hearing about the histories of traditional martial arts, especially little-known arts like toon-ryu. Thanks for the synopsis!


----------



## Shinzu (Apr 20, 2002)

im always up for learning things i am not familiar with also.

thanx for your post.


----------

